# My wife and I are very fortunate, this could have been worse



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This past Saturday we had high winds, which caused the electric wire that feeds our house from the utility pole to short out due to the lines rubbing against a tree. We were awakened by our smoke detector going off. The hallway was full of smoke, which sent a million thoughts going through my head. After checking things out I discovered it had burnt the circuit boards and basically the rest of the inner workings of our furnace. Thankfully we have portable heaters to keep the house warm, since it will take 4 weeks to get all the parts in to fix the furnace. I was asked how I could be so thankful at a time like this????

Pros. House didn't burn, we didn't get injured, we still have a heat source, didn't have to move in with my favorite Mother In Law????????????

Cons. It's just a furnace???? that's the only con I can think

I would explain why it is taking 4 weeks to get the parts, but It's due to something I cannot control.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Yikes! It could have been worse, but as you say, it's easy to replace a circuit board!!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank goodness that you, your family and house didn't suffer a catastrophe!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Glad you and family are OK.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Close one Bud-glad youse are okay!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my! A blessing for sure...also scary!

Tag, you have developed your awas reness, kindness and gratitude to a level I aspire to.

I cannot express in text how happy I am that you and your family are okay.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

There are many ways of looking at things you always seem to find a good way!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank god you and your family are ok Tag! It could have been much worse than a circuit board!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great to hear that everyone is ok! Thanks for being such a positive force in the forum and in the real world!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your replies


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad ya'll are alright,whew that is scary tho.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

So glad you’re alright my friend!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I found out yesterday that it ruined the furnace, so we get to buy a new furnace, I’m extremely fortunate to live in our small town, where we still look out for each other The utility company sent out an amazing group of people to repair our lines. I have the utmost respect for anyone who works in a job where it’s usually a bad situation that brings them into our lives. I’m also very fortunate to have a heater to keep us warm, and the Forum to keep me reminded life is awesome.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank God you guys are alright, God protects in so many ways that we don’t even see, and I think sometimes he lets something like this to happen just to remind us He’s still watching.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tag, so very glad you and the family are safe.,and also hope it is repaired soon for y'all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Tag, sorry about your furnace. I am grateful you and your family are okay though and have heat. Kudo's to finding the silver lining in unfortunate situations. I have heard it said that without thankfulness and gratefulness, happiness is not possible. You are a constant and great reminder to stay positive and be thankful for all the little blessing in our lives.


----------

